# Nutrients For New Clones



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 12, 2017)

What's the best way to feed fresh cuttings? I usually feed my seedlings quarter strength when they're new, the half strength once they have 3 true leaves, then into full strength at about the 5th node. Do I treat a cutting the same way?


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

What are you growing in .....I ask because if your growing in soil such as ffof ....that soil has plenty of food in it for around a months time at least .....more info the better when asking for help ....GL


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh, yeah, sorry. I'm growing in coco, I was going to root my clones in Grodan cubes.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

No need to be sorry .....just for future reference ,,give all the info you can that has to do with your grow and the question your asking.....I can't help you on this one . I am a soil grower ,,,but I'm sure someone will be along to help you soon ....GL


----------



## JDMase (Mar 12, 2017)

Im interested to know this, I was under the impression you didn't feed nutes until the grodan cube had some roots popping out. I haven't cloned successfully in them yet myself.


----------



## fatalphenom (Mar 13, 2017)

As mentioned, it depends what you're medium is. I use ProMix and for young, newly rooted clones, I give them Cannastart. The next time they need watered I top-scratch with GreatWhite and water with an Azos and Root66 solution. Holy growth. 

If anything, I'd stick right around 1/4 to 1/2 strength nutrients, and hit em with something to promote root growth early on. I try to avoid feeding ferts and root promoters too close together. Depending on what you use and when you use it, most ferts (that are not organic) could kill microbial life in your rootball.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the tip, fatal. I start with 1/4 strength nutes and try it out. Fortunately these close aren't critical, but it would be nice to know I can close plants if I get a pheno I like.


----------



## fatalphenom (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh for sure, no problem. But also, how "fresh" are we talkin when you say fresh cuttings? Anyway, I always go with "start low and slow" and give em more when they can handle it. About 3 or 4 nodes I start to ramp it up because by then there are enough roots to "eat" what you're feeding them. Most of the time with my clones, I won't feed actual veg ferts until I see roots sticking out of the cups. 

you won't go wrong by starting with a small doses. If you think it's not enough, it probably actually is, for the time being.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 13, 2017)

By fresh I mean I cut them off the plant and immediately put them in Rockwood I soaked before I made the cuts. Check out my grow journal if you'd like.


----------



## Samsonator (Mar 21, 2017)

I usually treat established clones with close to full strength notes, but unrooted clones? Generally nothing, except a pH balance and rooting hormone. However, think about getting a clone king. It's an aeroponic cloner. Get the 36 site and put 18 clones in it. No nutrients required though do I put a little sensizyme in a couple days before taking the cuttings out in order to clean/whiten the roots. I've spent years on bubblers, coir, rockwool, etc, and those can work great, but the clone king is...excellent.


----------



## Xcoregamerskillz (Mar 21, 2017)

Samsonator said:


> I usually treat established clones with close to full strength notes, but unrooted clones? Generally nothing, except a pH balance and rooting hormone. However, think about getting a clone king. It's an aeroponic cloner. Get the 36 site and put 18 clones in it. No nutrients required though do I put a little sensizyme in a couple days before taking the cuttings out in order to clean/whiten the roots. I've spent years on bubblers, coir, rockwool, etc, and those can work great, but the clone king is...excellent.


Maybe I'll do a diy cloner. No sense getting a 36 plant cloner when my plant limit is 12.


----------



## Samsonator (Mar 21, 2017)

Xcoregamerskillz said:


> Maybe I'll do a diy cloner. No sense getting a 36 plant cloner when my plant limit is 12.


Yeah I hear ya. The 36 model accommodates 18 really well, and I realize you just mentioned 12, but you could always just picked the healthiest ones. A black container filled with water and a bubbler stone works pretty well, and easy to make at home, but there are more things to go wrong, especially water temp.


----------

